

Blippy 404 page - zende
http://blippy.com/404

======
sivers
(FYI, just in case:) It's referencing this YouTube video:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQSNhk5ICTI>

------
lmkg
For some reason, the unicorn's mannerisms remind me of the King of All Cosmos
from Katamari Damacy. I have the sound off at work, so I don't know if he's
speaking in scratches.

From a purely pragmatic standpoint, this 404 page isn't incredibly useful. It
doesn't provide help on finding the page you were looking for, it doesn't link
back to the homepage until you click alllll the way through, and it encourages
the user to click the unicorn instead of interacting with the site in a more
meaningful (and revenue-producing?) way. That said, for some companies style,
image, branding, etc are worth a lot, so having this easter egg could be worth
the cost. I'm not familiar enough with Blippy to judge.

~~~
derefr
If they knew what page you were looking for, they would be much better off
redirecting you to it. A 404 page is an absolute last resort—a "we have no
idea what you want, so here's a unicorn with a double-rainbow on its head"
sort of page. I guess, at most, they could include a little form to let you
tell them what you _expected_ to see... but I don't imagine too many people
filling it out anyway.

------
peregrine
javascript:var x = 0; while( x<100){$(".unicorn").click(); x++; }

Copy that into the address bar to see the entire thing without clicking :)

------
dlsspy
I've had that song stuck in my head all day. :(

------
jessor
Reminds me of <http://hurl.it/404>

------
Rotor
That's a great 404. Woohoo triple rainbow! It can be done if you click long
enough. I feel happy now.

------
zende
double rainbow all the way!

------
hhong
Doh, shoulda posted this before tweeting it to get my Hacker News cred up.
Kudos zende :)

